# Patrolman Stephen Arkell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Stephen Arkell*

Brentwood Police Department, New Hampshire

End of Watch: Monday, May 12, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* 87

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/12/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Stephen Arkell was shot and killed after responding to a domestic dispute at a home on Mill Pond Road shortly before 5:00 pm.

He had entered the home with other officers when a male subject opened fire, killing him. The other officers were forced to retreat from the home because of the gunfire.

A short time later a massive explosion and fire destroyed the home. The subject is believed to have been killed in the explosion.

Patrolman Arkell had served with the Brentwood Police Department for 12 years. He was survived by his wife and two daughters.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Wayne Robinson
Brentwood Police Department
1 Dalton Road
Brentwood, NH 03833

Phone: (603) 642-8817

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22074-patrolman-stephen-arkell#ixzz31cWNM2Fi


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Got home late tonight but was going through Exeter and in the middle of our town the Exeter Police Dept was taking donations for the family of Officer Steve Arkell who will be laid to rest this week. Makes me proud to live in such a town where so many people reached down deep to help the family of this slain hero.


----------

